# Modellpflege Vorbau RF Deus XC ?



## subdiver (29. Februar 2008)

Welche Unterschiede (z.B. Gewicht etc.) gibt es zum RF Deus XC Vorbau vom Jahr 2006 bis zum Modell 2008 ?

Danke


----------



## subdiver (15. März 2008)

Ich habe mir einen Deus XC Vorbau von 2006 zuschicken lassen
und bin sehr enttäuscht  

Der Deus XC wiegt in 100mm genau 150 gr. !
Die Verarbeitung ist für einen  100,-- Vorbau "unter aller Sau"  
Die Oberfläche ist nicht gleichmäßig, sondern an den meisten Stellen glatt
und dann wiederum ungleichmäßig narbig.
Billige RF-Aufkleber steigern auch nicht den schlechten Qualitätseindruck.

Mein Easton EA 50 Vorbau wiegt nur 10 gr. mehr und bietet einen besseren Qualitätseindruck, 
aber das ist ein "Billig-Vorbau für  30,--  
Mein 2005er Ritchey WCS hat nur 110 gr. und bietet optisch ein weitaus 
bessere Qualität, als der Deus XC.

Ich bin echt sauer  , auch wenn ich den Deus günstiger bekommen habe.
In welcher Billigklitsche in Taiwan lässt RF sein Produkte nur herstellen  

Sorry, dass ich hier meinen Frust niedergeschrieben habe.

Das Ding geht Montag wieder retour und ich hole mir einen Syntace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (17. März 2008)

Alles wieder gut  
Den Deus habe ich heute gegen ein anderes Modell ausgetauscht bekommen.
Kein Vergleich, beim Neuen passt jetzt die Oberfläche und der Qualitätseindruck zu einem  100,-- Vorbau.  
Na also RF, geht doch  

Anscheinend hatte ich ein "Auschussmodell" erwischt  

Jetzt bin ich happy mit meinem Deus 2006 und der Preis war spitze


----------



## SAgent (17. März 2008)

Da freu ich mich für Dich.

PS: Ich poste hier nur, damit du nicht nur Selbstgespräche führen musst....


----------



## wilson (17. März 2008)

Hätte trotzdem einen Syntace genommen. Das RF Zeugs aus Taiwan ist gut für die Tonne...

Ich habe da einen "polierten" Deus. Nun blättert langsam die Chromschicht ab. Die Verarbeitung an den Kanten ist lausig und frisst sich in den Lenker. Schwer ist das Teil auch. Bei Syntace hat man perfekte deutsche Wertarbeit zum vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Hätte trotzdem einen Syntace genommen. Das RF Zeugs aus Taiwan ist gut für die Tonne...
> 
> Ich habe da einen "polierten" Deus. Nun blättert langsam die Chromschicht ab. Die Verarbeitung an den Kanten ist lausig und frisst sich in den Lenker. Schwer ist das Teil auch. Bei Syntace hat man perfekte deutsche Wertarbeit zum vernünftigen Preis.



Ähhh, das Syntace Zeugs kommt aber auch aus einem der beiden Chinas, ne 

Die Jungs haben aber offensichtlich eine Endkontrolle und können lieber mal nicht liefern, als Schrott anzubieten. Das ist halt der Preis für gute Ware.


----------



## subdiver (18. März 2008)

Mein jetziger Deus XC ist sauber verarbeitet, schöne Oberfläche 
und auch keine Grate oder Kanten die sich in den (Syntace )-Lenker 
fressen können.
Ein RF-Vorbau passt irgendwie besser zu einem Rocky, finde ich.
Der Syntace F99 ist zwar 40 gr. leichter, sieht optisch aber etwas langweilig aus.
Der von mir gezahlte Preis von  48,-- für den Deus XC brachte letztlich
die Entscheidung. 

Heute bin ich zum 1.Mal damit gefahren und stellte fest, dass es der steifste XC-Vorbau ist, 
den ich bislang gefahren bin.
Irgendwie müssen sich die 40 gr. Mehrgewicht doch bemerkbar machen


----------

